#  Vorstellungen >   Kribbelparästhesie im Rücken >

## Tweety

Hallo miteinander! 
Ich bin 26 und habe mir gedacht, ich versuche hier mal mein Glück. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. 
Liebe Grüße 
P.S.: Bitte lest meinen Beitrag "Kribbelparästhesie im Rücken".

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  Tweety 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net   
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum   
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

